# Autotrail spares for 1990 models?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Is it possible to buy spares for 1989 Apache model? Damaged rear side window. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think you would have any luck with the manufacturer but I found this link in an earlier thread on a similar subject.

http://www.caravanwindows.co.uk/

Good luck!

Phil


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

THANKS


----------

